# Vote for Adrian and help Carroll County Humane Society!



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey forum folks!
I'm currently in a contest on facebook! The more likes Adrian gets on her picture, the closer I am to winning awesome autographed hockey stuff!
If Adrian reaches 600 likes, I will make a $100 donation of products to our local Humane Society in Carroll County! 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 567&type=1


----------

